# Sex!



## pampiranha (Jul 13, 2004)

guys how do I know that my Red is a boy or a girl? is there any characteristics?tnx guys!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the only way you can tell is when they mate


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cut it open and look for an egg sac

lol


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> the only way you can tell is when they mate


 Yea, you cant tell male from female just by looking.... gotta wait til its mating time.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

usually males arent as thickk as the females - usually though.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> cut it open and look for an egg sac
> 
> lol :laugh:


 thats right


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic, which means males and females look indentical on the outside. The only sure way to tell them apart is actually observing them while they do the dirty...
Old females laden with eggs are thick indeed, but so are well-fed adult males, so looking at thickness is by no means conclusive.

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

get a group of em and wait for an orgy when the season for breeding comes.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

put on a barry white cd with the speakers real close to the glass youll have fin slappin in no time


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

^ true dat...lol

maybe turn the tank lights off burn some candles and play dat barry white....

on a more serious note... keep up with water changes (25-45percent a week) keep feedings clean and pick oput any food scraps with a net

let um do there stuff


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

question answered by Judazzz


----------

